# Copchick's Haunt 2012



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, these were taken before Sandy's rain put a damper on the haunt. I didn't get my yard completed, and didnt get my lighting up. But I did get some pics taken of what I had before I had to take things down before the winds came. I just keep thinking, next year will be better! I'm almost embarrassed to post these pics compared to what I've seen on here! Lol! Like I said, there's always next year.









My awesome witch with a snack. I think it's a trespasser. 










Front yard


















Lighted archway - looks cool at night, but sadly not this year.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks awesome! I love the archway over the sidewalk.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

sweet, looks really good


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I think it looked great! sorry you had to take it down..looks like a lot of work went into it. love the skelly on the arch!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Witch crash and spider victim, or is it another trespasser?










Just a couple of house spiders


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Skellies having a laugh on the swing


























Okay, that completes all the pics. Hope you like 'em!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, amazing!!! What are you embarrassed about ? If it were a contest you blew me out of the water. And hello? I LOVE that witch...if I were closer to PA, cop or no cop, that girl would be gone...hehhe evil laugh.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! I'm loving that! Great job


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice job! Everything looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my Gosh!! If that's only part of it, well my imagination is on overload. It looks fantastic!! And of couse you know I Love that witch!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW it looks amazing. I love those big spiders on the house!!!! You have some great props around the yard. Nice job!


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Excellent job, and yes it's nice to scare the crap out people, and yes it's nice to see the faces at night when everything is lit up, and yes it's nice to hear people screaming at the frights, but it's also just as nice to go through the process of putting it all up and having pride of the "scene" you've just worked so hard at doing. Well done, very well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Copchick, your yard looks great. I'm loving the with by the witch tombstone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Pretty Ghoul said - nothing to apologize for with that haunt. It looks fabulous and I'm racing Pretty Ghoul to see who gets that witch first


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow...great job. Love your witch.
I've been so busy and with the weather, I haven't had time to check things out...Weather looks ok for tomorrow, so enjoy trick or treat. Again...great job!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks good to me. I love that scarecrow. Glad you made it through Sandy unharmed.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Your haunt looks terrific...sorry to hear about the winds, I think they hit a lot of us. Love your house too, a lot like ours! Hope you had a safe and fun Halloween.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Aw shucks, thanks everyone!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice! I especially like the skeleton arch and the ghost (big surprise).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wowzers!! What an awesome display!! You have a lot of very nice props! There is someone on another forum who would kill for that latex witch prop! Your tastes are not unlike mine; lots of bats, skellies, traditional Halloween stuff. Love it. Really liking the huge spiders. Everything looks great. Sorry you had to take it down but you got some great pics! Next year!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

You have ZERO to be embarrassed about! It looks great! and you had major elements to deal with!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow T! Your yard is amazing!!! It looks fantastic, I can't believe how many props you have. (and how many we both bought that are alike, I swear you are my long last fifth sister) I love the archway with the skeleton stretched across. And your house looks so great with the spiders and spider victim. I just love your yard, the stairs down to the archway is so perfectly haunt able, as you have illustrated. You have the perfect haunt set up. One question?! Where is our girl, the Wicked Witch of the West? Did I just miss her? I am sorry his year Sandy came and ruined so many Halloweens. I bet you got tons of drive bys during October though. It really looks loverly.......you rock sis!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

wow ... just, wow ...

So much great stuff! Love the crouching witch! YOU make ME embarrassed to post MY pictures. I'm Trick-or-Treating at your house next year!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOw Everything looks fantastic!! Love the Witch and your graveyard(s) look incredible.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent work  I aspire to be "that house" next year- I'm sure you have an excellent reputation with the TOTs and have awed plenty of the thru traffic in your neighborhood. I'm so sorry to hear that Sandy put a damper on your haunt!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks awesome CC!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, what a haunt. So much eye candy I don't know where to start. I love the arch, and the stairs coming down to it. Be honest, that's why you bought the house, isn't it. I'd have bought it just for the stairs down into the yard. And with it being a two story you have all that extra room for the spiders and spider victim display. Is it too early to laugh about Sandy? Cause I have to admit I'm smiling as I think about you racing around trying to take everything down in a couple of hours. I bet it looked like a fast motion film. And I also imagine you had a few choice words to say about Sandy, so that movie might have to be a silent movie. It's too bad you were not able to share this with the toters, but thank you for sharing it with us. I just love your haunt.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it looks great!!! I wonder if the TOTs were sad or relieved that it came down...
I'm not sure if anyone would have been brave enough to walk through that for candy! 
Very scary, very fun.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautifully done!
I"m glad you were able to rescue it all before the storm hit, being smart enough to snap some photos and realizing what the storm would bring was also a good move on your part. I'm sure your house is the hit of the area for TOTs and admirers alike.
Love the spiders, the arbor, the squatting witch, and the rest.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, great yard and wonderful setup!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! You all have influenced me with your creativity, ideas and advice.  So glad I found this forum!

The city had ToT'ing postponed to tonight. I set most of it all backup, all the yard stuff anyway. Only had about a dozen ToT's, but everyone who walked by or stopped really liked it. I even had two sets of ToT's who stayed at the top of the steps and were afraid to come down to the yard and house. Mwah, ha, ha, haaaa! 

Yes, I can appreciate mother nature, but she owes us all big time for next year! This week will be the take down, pack up and trips to storage unit.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Really great work, Copchick! Love the crouching witch, the skelly arbor and definitely that super creepy scarecrow! Looks amazing despite the weather! You should definitely be proud!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a ton of work there kiddo. Really like the entry way an arch and the side steps area too.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Darn you Pittsburghers and your awesome hills! Your yard is perfect for haunting with all of the different levels and steps.  Great setup, Copchick! And I think we are owed some beautiful weather for next Halloween...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...........!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got some great stuff there! It feels like Halloween!


----------

